# Spain La Liga betting preview: Celta Vigo- Villarreal



## paul8209 (Oct 5, 2014)

*Celta Vigo- Villarreal*

Celta Vigo are unbeaten (3-3-0) and have been playing at a high level for the best part of a year, averaging over 1.63 points per game over their last 30 La Liga starts, which equates to 62 points over a full season, enough for sixth spot in each of the last two seasons and a Champions League spot in the two campiagns prior to that. They were scoring freely in pre season and against decent opposition and have carried that trait into the new season. The work that Luis Enrique begun, as been seemlessly carried on by Eduardo Berizzo and he is not afraid to rotate and use his squad, he made five changes from the team which won the Galacian derby with Deportivo for the trip to Eibar last week, where they took the spoils with a late goal and that depth will serve them well. However, he explained that the changes were not about simply resting players, saying :The team must be able to absorb changes and keep moving forward. The rotation of players shouldn’t be purely for allowing people game time, it should also enhance the team simultaneously.”

They are without Augusto Fernandez today, but he would have been very likely to have started and are otherwise at full strength.

Villarreal had a very pleasing first season back in the top flight posting a 6th place finish, that was not totally unexpected.

They strengthened in the summer and here we have two teams both looking to break into the top 4, or at least challenge. Long term I feel the visitors have the greater potential, but right now Celta are playing with a lot of confidence and the visitors look short defensively without Rukavina, Musacchio, Jokic and Jume Costa. That means just five defenders have made the trip, one has not played this season, another is just 17yo, they also played on Thursday in the Europa League and all 11 starters there, including the four likley defenders today started and that is far from ideal. Meanwhile, Vigo played on Friday of last week, so have had a full nine days to rest and prepare for this. H2h wise, Celta have not lost to Villarreal at home in the living memory of most players and took took four points off them last season.

1.5 units Celta Vigo -0.25 ball 2.21 asina line/Sportmarket.

Villarreal: Asenjo , Juan Carlos, Mario, Adrián Marín, Gabriel, Dorado , Víctor Ruiz, Trigueros, Bruno, Jonathan dos Santos, Cheryshev, Espinosa, Moi Gómez , Cani, Uche, Giovani, Gerard , Vietto.

source : http://www.clubgowi.com


----------

